

An Observatory For Everyone - gygygy
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1824284036/an-observatory-for-everyone-0

======
daveloyall
Well, there is already one "Observatory for Everyone". Of course, I'll forgive
the kickstarter person for not knowing of it. It's small and it's in Lincoln,
Nebraska, USA. (Full disclosure: That's where I live, too.)

"Hyde Memorial Observatory is, as far as we know, the only observatory
anywhere that is: built, furnished and operated entirely by donations, devoted
exclusively to public viewing, completely free of admission charge, staffed
only by volunteers. Hyde is open every Saturday evening, year round." \--
[http://www.hydeobservatory.info/](http://www.hydeobservatory.info/)

So, I do support the new observatory, but I'd encourage folks to consider
investing in the existing one.

